# General > Application Testing >  VB6 Cairo-Drawn TreeView

## ColinE66

Hi all,

I've been working on a VB6 treeview control that I created from scratch using plain old VB6 in combination with Olaf Schmidt's excellent Cairo wrappers (vbRichClient4.dll)

After initially putting the classes together, I posted my early work here. This does not use any Cairo drawing and is just a test harness for the classes (which have evolved considerably since then)
http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...eeView-Control

Anyway, what I'm after now, is for people to test the tree, specifically reporting on how it works on OS's besides XP SP3. I'm interested in performance, crashes and appearance at this stage and, of course, would welcome feedback on ideas for improvements etc.

At this stage, I will only be supplying a compiled EXE (the test harness) and a link to the vbRichClient4.dll.

Any takers?

----------


## ColinE66

Preview of Test  Harness:

----------


## Nightwalker83

> At this stage, I will only be supplying a compiled EXE (the test harness) and a link to the vbRichClient4.dll.


I think you will be told to upload the source code if you did that! The staff don't like members uploading or linking to executable files.

----------


## ColinE66

From the rules pertaining to this section:




> Other things that you may include
> 
>     Screenshots
>     Attachments
> *External Links to your Application*

----------

